# ATV burning oil?



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Kinda new to ATV's. Gotta a 2001 Honda Rancher. Has run real good the last 2 years. Always keep the oil changed, etc. This spring I busted it out of the garage and it is blowing white smoke from the exhaust pretty bad. Gotta be burning oil I guess. Anyone got a ballpark as to a ring job cost?
Any other cheap fix I'm missing?
Thanks!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the same rig and if you havent had it serviced for 2 years try having the valves adjusted...... I have mine done about every year and a half or so..............  One other thing if it sat all winter with fuel in it the carb might need to be cleaned....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

A honda with problems :shock: . Man that is unheard of. Those motors are bullet proof. I would drain the gas. I ran Hondas (ATV's , Motorcycles, Cars, SUV's and Lawn Mowers) for several years. Never a problem. All I ever did was change the oil also. I would be surprized to hear you have a ring problem. Keep us informed. I'm really curious. Good Luck.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

white smoke = water
blue smoke = oil
black smoke = fuel (rich)

you have water in your gas tank, drain it and start fresh


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Upon furthur review it's bluish white smoke-oil.
I've been told my valves might need to be adjusted. Anyone know the valve clearance is for a 2001 Rancher?


----------

